# Quick! Without Thinking About It - Pick a Number Between 1 and 10!



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Please choose the first number that pops in your head.

And if you have seen my other thread i hope that you wont do the pole.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

7. It's 7, it will always be 7!


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Hehe I said 7 as wel..


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

8 *rubs chin*...


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

ROFL!

I chose 7 as well! 
That's cool :crazy:


----------



## Shine (Jul 16, 2010)

Six .


----------



## theanicetamuse (Jul 29, 2010)

2!... I always pick 2. :laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> i hope that you wont do the pole.


Are you sure? Because I have some mad skills!

...Four...


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I picked nine.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

4. 

But wait. Isn't this the thinking (psychology) board? Why wouldn't I think? What's the catch, here? :tongue:


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

Four. Nobody ever chooses ten.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*7. What the hell why have so many people chosen 7?

CONSPIRACY!!!11!!!11*


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucky Number Slevin - I mean Seven.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

If I love one thing in life, it's probably the number 7. Or even 17 since, it's my birthday...

Dunno 7 is so simple/elegant and it's above average. It's a good place to cut in two no? 

Also, why 1-10 and not 0-9 or 1-9?


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

automatically i pick 7, because that is the way it works, right?

i have seen a bunch of these, so i can't help but immediately pick 7


the same thing with the 'pick a random vegetable' one, i always think Carrot now after being told most do (my original choice was Radish)


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I have noticed since I was little that the majority, including me, always pick 7. It's odd.

Actually, my first thought upon seeing the title was "DONT PICK 7." but that counts as thinking of 7, so I failed.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Four...was going for six but four just hit me.:tongue:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I choose 2.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Why always seven? WHY!?

Maybe because when many of us hear "random number" it equates to "unusual number". Well, one is just one, there's nothing unusual about that. 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, even numbers. Three is too low, and nine is too high... And five is exactly half of ten which is the basis of our number system. Process of elimination leaves seven. 

...Any logic here? xD


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Seeker99 said:


> Why always seven? WHY!?
> 
> Maybe because when many of us hear "random number" it equates to "unusual number". Well, one is just one, there's nothing unusual about that. 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, even numbers. Three is too low, and nine is too high... And five is exactly half of ten which is the basis of our number system. Process of elimination leaves seven.
> 
> ...Any logic here? xD


*
Yeah! PLus, there are only three prime numbers available, 3, 5 and 7. Three is too low, and it's a multiple of 9... 5 is half of ten and 7 is.... THE ONLY LONELY PRIME NUMBER THAT DOESN'T HAVE A MULTIPLE WITHIN THE SET! SO IT'S LIKE... THE MOST RANDOM! EUREKA!

Or maybe I'm just a retard. xD
*


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Amare said:


> *
> Yeah! PLus, there are only three prime numbers available, 3, 5 and 7. Three is too low, and it's a multiple of 9... 5 is half of ten and 7 is.... THE ONLY LONELY PRIME NUMBER THAT DOESN'T HAVE A MULTIPLE WITHIN THE SET! SO IT'S LIKE... THE MOST RANDOM! EUREKA!
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a retard. xD
> *


We can be retards together. Sticking by this theory.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

When I saw the title of the topic I honestly thought 0.

I voted 3, but it was after I've seen the list of 1-10, so technically I was thinking about it. Without thinking about it I chose zero.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

The mystery of seven has been baffling my lately so thats why i started this. 
For those of you who are interested i got this from someone on my other thread dealing with this - 

To the Brain, the Number Seven is Special


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

1 because that's the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

3 squared.
an upside down 6
German for "no"


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

Gotta be 4...


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I choose seven. It's my fave number.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Always 5. I love 5.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I chose 6. Do you think there's any way this can be turned into a personality test? i.e. "If you chose 2,4 or 6 you probably have the following traits: ..."


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Stars said:


> I chose 6. Do you think there's any way this can be turned into a personality test? i.e. "If you chose 2,4 or 6 you probably have the following traits: ..."


those who chose an even number like stability and certainty.
those who chose an odd number are mavericks, and are very individualistic.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> Always 5. I love 5.


We have a lot in common, I love the number 5 too!


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with Three! Seven would have been a good second choice but I like Three more.


----------



## Gildar (Aug 4, 2010)

9 first thing that popped in there most likely because it's my favourite


----------



## mistersir (Aug 18, 2010)

I picked 10.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Nevermind this post.......................................................................


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

11! .. Damn!


----------



## bananacrab (May 15, 2010)

1. 

Huh. Somehow I thought there'd be more 3s and fewer 4s.


----------



## CrazyGlitch (Aug 19, 2010)

As I saw the title, I yelled, "FIVE!"


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

huh... i thought there would be a little more sevens than there were but oh well 1/4 is good enough lol
there were plenty of fours which to me seems right just cause i see four as being like the second most random number personally.
the number of 2s and 9s surprised me. Didnt expect so many.

Of course all that was just pulled from my gut (instinct?) 

maybe I'll try this again one day and compare the results 



Sooo what do the rest of you think?


----------



## theanicetamuse (Jul 29, 2010)

I would choose 2, but i always choose 2!! :laughing:


----------

